# Brociety Gone



## Mosquitobug (Dec 29, 2008)

So Ive come over here a couple times to see what happened to my favorite gear site - Brociety.com - the snowboard only ODAT site from Backcountry. They closed the site around the beginning of September. Ive searched on this forum a couple times, and frankly Im shocked nobody has posted about it. Maybe people really werent using that site? Sad loss .....

So I Googled and found this - Transworld Business Article.



> Backcountry.com announced today that it is killing Brociety.com, its snowboard-only ODAT site, and moving all the gear to WhiskeyMilitia.com, it’s general action sports ODAT store.
> 
> According to the former Brociety.com, the site needed to be killed due to what they’re calling “overnichification - a malady resulting from taking a good idea a bit too far.”
> 
> ...



So, yeah - Im shocked and sad. I cant believe that they chose to shut it before making it through even one full year (or one full season for that matter). Of course, Im not privy to the numbers of users and sales, but I dont believe that the overhead operations costs were that high. Then again, maybe it was styled as a individual business.

Oh well .... RIP Brociety!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Meh, I think they have too many of these one deal at a time sites. Whiskey Militia is fine and probably better. It's been awhile since I have bought anything from the sac sites actually. That after spending nearly $5k on them previously.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Summit Sports still has their site. Categorized for your sporting pleasure:

Snowboarding


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Just makes me mad since I have a real job now and can afford crap but I havent seen anything on the three sites I have alerts to.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Snowvols, just use GearScan.com - The Outdoor Gear Deal Trackerand you can see 5 deal sites at once plus other daily deals. It used to be 6 sites, but the Brociety merger took it to 5.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

No, dont tell me that I am trying to save money not spend it. :laugh:


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Whiskeymilitia, Dogfunk, and Backcoutnry fo life! These guys are awesome with customer service. I was emotionally distraught to see brociety gone.


----------



## Mosquitobug (Dec 29, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Meh, I think they have too many of these one deal at a time sites. Whiskey Militia is fine and probably better.


I agree that there are maybe too many, but why did they have to take away the one that benefits ME ?! There are two for cycling - one road, one mountain bike - why not combine these? Again, I have no inside info on the cost to run these sites, nor the sales figures or profits. I will say that it always appeared, based on the on-site calculators, that many people were viewing the sites anytime I visited - regardless of the time of day. And I would frequently see the items of the moment having sold many before I arrived. On the other hand, it seems as though these sites are used as a clearing house to sell unpopular items, and at times it was drab to see the same set of boots or board again and again.



Leo said:


> Summit Sports still has their site. Categorized for your sporting pleasure:
> 
> Snowboarding


Thanks, Leo - I keep an eye on TheDailySteal.com but didnt realize the Snowboard section was all discount! Thats cool!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mosquitobug said:


> Thanks, Leo - I keep an eye on TheDailySteal.com but didnt realize the Snowboard section was all discount! Thats cool!


Yea, that's our discount only site. Nothing under 50% discount gets listed there.


----------



## Mosquitobug (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the Tip!


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Such a shame. Brociety offered great stuff (actual "gear"!) that I snapped up on many occassions. Ghetto-Militia seems as though it's operated by slum lords peddling overpriced sunglasses and ugly shirts. It's simply a business, though, despite all nonsensical hype, so I guess that crap sells better technical jackets, quality goggles, and boards. Sad, but it also says something about the market populus. At least Steep and Cheap lives, which rivals Brociety, even if many of thier technical products seem to be left overs that only fit micro- or ultra-plus sized women.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Whiskey Militia will be carrying the items that were on Brociety. Like they did before. Yeah, it won't be an all snowboard related site. Backcountry.com sells way more snow gear than skate or surf gear though. So I expect snowboard stuff to be a regular rotation.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

ahh well they're not completley gone atleast .. I've only bought one thing ever from brociety and that was some goggles. Don't shop to much on those sites even though I usually have them as my homepage.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I think it's too bad, since I monitored all of their ODAT sites at once anyways with an app on my phone and laptop. Oh well...the overwhlming majority of my purchases have been on Whiskey and Chainlove anyways. Only a few on each of the others.


----------

